
Microsoft Upgrades Windows 10 Powers of Control - davidjade
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2016/02/11/microsoft-makes-windows-10-u-turn/
======
dmfdmf
Forbes won't let me in unless I whitelist forbes.com on my ad blocker. Not.
Going. To. Happen.

